# HELP! URGENT! Cat attacking puppy



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

Last week, I introduced a new little member to the family. Dexter is an 8 week old chihuahua puppy. He's 4 inches tall and only weighs 1.5lbs (24oz)
All went well for the first week....Until yesterday. 
Darcy (8 month old neutered male cat) suddenly took an extreme disliking to little Dexter. I would honestly go as far as calling it hatred. 
Yesterday, Darcy bit and scratched Dexter's tail until it bled (he now has bloody cuts all over it). Today, he's been swatting him every moment he gets. And then it went to the extreme. He pounced on him, putting Dexter's whole head in his mouth and biting him, bunny kicking him and putting him in a head lock. Dexter was howling and screaming in pain, I put my hand in to rescue him, resulting in Darcy scratching and biting me. 
Dexter has a cut on his ear (Which I have cleaned) but Darcy is still trying to get him.
I really don't know what to do...I don't want to have to rehome Darcy, but if it doesn't stop, thats what im going to have to do. 
Dexter is going to the vets tomorrow for his first jab, so will get him to look at the cuts on the tail etc.

If anyone has any ideas...anything at all...Please, please help me.

Thanks


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

If you got Darcy first, it should be Dexter who would need rehoming! I hope it won't come to that, but it does sound like Darcy is almost treating him like prey!! Make sure you keep them apart whenever you're not around!


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Munchii said:


> I don't want to have to rehome Darcy, but if it doesn't stop, thats what im going to have to do.


:mad5:

Hope for Darcy's sake this can get sorted. So unfair!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Uhm, Darcy was your beloved pet first, how dare you even dream of rehoming him just because you have a new "toy"   

Keep them separated unless you can give 100% supervision (which it sounds like you haven't been giving so far) You can't blame your cat for thinking a dog that small is fair game.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't mean to sound like it would be something I would simply be willing to do. 
It would really be a last resort, and I mean that. I love them both with all my heart, so I kind of meant If he tried to kill him, Then I would find him a home, and I don't think it will come to that, but if it does, and he is unhappy, then I would consider it. I woulnt just snap my fingers and rehome him. 
I have been keeping them apart when I'm not there, and 100% supervision when they are together, and i'm giving him more attention than ever 
I don't mean to sound like a bad owner, please don't think that. I would hate to rehome Darcy, and I will do everything within my power to make sure that doesn't happen. As I am under 18, I still live with my mother, and she was the one that suggested that, but i'm doing EVERYTHING I can. I love my Darcy, no matter how naughty he is :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Firstly you do need to keep the two apart, he can seriously injure him at the moment as the pup is so small. Many a pup has been blinded and or lost an eye too. Make sure the wounds are flushed with cooled boiled salt water, claws and teeth are full of bacteria, and if not kept clean and drain before granulating to heal abcesses can form. Your vet may even give pup antibiotic cover to be on the safe side tomorrow when he goes for his vaccs.

The usual way to introduce cats and pups safely it so have the puppy in a crate, and give them short bursts of time together in the same room, where the pup cant chase the cat and neither can get hurt. Gradually you build the time up until they learn to relax and get used to being in the same space.
You treat cat and dog, when they are calm and dont respond negatively to each other. Once you have done that for awhile even a few weeks, you need to guage the progress and how well they are doing before moving onto the next stage.

Next is usually having the pup on a lead and the cat in the same room, so both are under control, but without the crate. You go through the same process again. Short bursts of time at first, then building up the length of time as they get better. Rewarding both the cat and dog when they stay calm and ignore each other. Usually admittedly its mostly the dog chasing the cat or being drawn into chasing when the cat moves, so this is slightly different, as its the cat attacking the pup and the pup being hurt, then in this case I would not only have pup on a lead down one end of the room at first I would be buying cat a collar and lead and having him down the other end of the room with someone holding him. Obviously do these introductions when there are two of you. The Crates OK that only needs one to be there at a time supervising.In the same way you did with the crate build up the time thay are together treating as before, until you can actually do controlled introductions hopefully with both on lead at first, even maybe walking them past each other.

Obviously pup needs to be crate trained first. If you have never used one then ask how and for tips. It may all be a long drawn out process and likely not a quick overnight fix, but doing it this way both animals will be safe an you have a chance done slowly over time and controlled it could well work.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I still don't know why Darcy would need rehoming, but not the pup...??  

I really hope you are not one of those people who think that dogs are more important or intelligent than cats.........??? 

It is obvious that Darcy, being older and living with you for longer, would be much more upset by the upheaval than the tiny puppy would, if he was given a home without other cats or dogs.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

Again, its my mother's decision. There is no need to be unpleasant, I'm doing my best, and i've asked for help. I can accept constructive critisism, but I really didn't expect nastiness, and unfair comments.
What is important to me, is the happiness and safety of my animals. 
My mum said if the dog's life is in danger we have no option...Of course I don't want this to happen. And no, I don't think dog's are more important than cats.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Munchii said:


> I didn't mean to sound like it would be something I would simply be willing to do.
> It would really be a last resort, and I mean that. I love them both with all my heart, so I kind of meant If he tried to kill him, Then I would find him a home, and I don't think it will come to that, but if it does, and he is unhappy, then I would consider it. I woulnt just snap my fingers and rehome him.
> I have been keeping them apart when I'm not there, and 100% supervision when they are together, and i'm giving him more attention than ever
> I don't mean to sound like a bad owner, please don't think that. I would hate to rehome Darcy, and I will do everything within my power to make sure that doesn't happen. As I am under 18, I still live with my mother, and she was the one that suggested that, but i'm doing EVERYTHING I can. I love my Darcy, no matter how naughty he is :001_rolleyes:


Last resort or not, YOU just brought the imposter into Darcy's home. Why would you rehome HIM when it's the puppy that has caused the problems? Just because the puppy is cuter and was expensive I assume   I feel very sorry for your poor cat right now


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Last resort or not, YOU just brought the imposter into Darcy's home. Why would you rehome HIM when it's the puppy that has caused the problems? Just because they puppy is cuter and was expensive I assume   I feel very sorry for your poor cat right now


I'm a 13 year old girl, and it is my mums choice. I'm trying to do EVERYTHING I can, to stop this...Thats why I asked for help.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I apologise, I didn't realise how young you were. I would have worded my replies differently had I known 

Perhaps you could print off these replies and give them to your mother. Maybe she needs an eye opener to realise that it's not acceptable to rehome an older pet just because it doesn't like a newer pet that it didn't choose to share it's home with.
I also think she needs to be the one researching how best to get them liking eachother as it's her that will be with them when you are at school etc.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

i would listen to what Sled dog has said above about crate training the pup, people in dog chat will be more than happy to help, and keep them apart when you can't watch them, and hopefully they will learn to tolerate each other. 


I was going to say sadly but it's not sadly more gladly we are all cat lovers in here, and are hackles tend to rise when in a first post it is suggested that a cat will be ousted from it's home in favour of a new puppy, but fingers crossed with a bit of hard work you should be able to get them to be able to share a space but please give it time and make sure you put the effort in and it should work, as your poor cat has probably had his nose put well and truly out of joint by this small happy waggy tailed intruder, I would also get a feliway plug in help your cat feel more relaxed and happier in the house.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Munchii said:


> I'm a 13 year old girl, and it is my mums choice. I'm trying to do EVERYTHING I can, to stop this...Thats why I asked for help.


OK, I can understand that, but nobody has been nasty or unfair, I just wanted to point out that it WOULD be nasty and unfair on Darcy if you did rehome her... I realise it's not your decision, but your Mum needs to realise this. She should not be teaching you unfairness either!! Who does the dog belong to? Is it yours, your Mum's or another family member? :001_rolleyes:

Also, to be fair, I have a dog crate for Treacle for when he was younger, and the bars are far too wide to keep in a tiny pup like that!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> i would listen to what Sled dog has said above about crate training the pup, people in dog chat will be more than happy to help, and keep them apart when you can't watch them, and hopefully they will learn to tolerate each other.
> 
> I was going to say sadly but it's not sadly more gladly we are all cat lovers in here, and are hackles tend to rise when in a first post it is suggested that a cat will be ousted from it's home in favour of a new puppy, but fingers crossed with a bit of hard work you should be able to get them to be able to share a space but please give it time and make sure you put the effort in and it should work, as your poor cat has probably had his nose put well and truly out of joint by this small happy waggy tailed intruder, I would also get a feliway plug in help your cat feel more relaxed and happier in the house.


If the OP doesnt know how to crate train I would be happy to give instructions how to do it. Pup will have to be trained and relaxed in the crate first before the cat can be introduced though.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Give the kid a break guys.
Cat 'play' is hunting practice and can be very rough. A litter of 6 week old kittens can appear to be ripping each other apart. It can be very difficult to differentiate play from true aggression.

Either
Your cat sees the puppy as a playmate and is playing too rough. Another cat/kitten would have a thicker coat which would protect it whereas your pup doesn't have the same protection and has ended up with scratches. I don't believe the cat sees the pup as prey, the pup would be dead if this were the case.

Or
Your cat has had a week of observing how involved everyone is with the cute little newcomer and got jealous. This isn't a criticism but I'll bet it's true - nobody can resist a new youngster.

The answer is pretty much what everyone has said. It's the pup who needs confined to a crate while the cat gets used to the idea of it being around and gets lots of reassurance.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah:
That's alright. I'll tell my mum. I'm homeschooled, so I stay at home all day with the animals! Lovely life really  And a great excuse to not do school work "Sorry mum, Darcy was asleep on my schoolwork, and I just couldn't move him. He was too cute"

MontyMaude:
I am crate training him currently..So will try Sled Dog's suggestion. 
I've heard of feliway so I'll look into it, Thank you so much! 

Treaclesmum:
All of the animals are meant to be "family pets", But I look after them mainly. So I guess you could say they are all mine.

Sled dog hotel:
Thank you for your kind offer, I am crate training him currently, but any tips would be great!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think your Mum should think about how she would feel if you suddenly stopped being friends with someone just because you had a new and more exciting friend... I'm guessing she wouldn't be too happy! It's the same for how we need to consider our pets!


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

havoc said:


> Give the kid a break guys.
> Cat 'play' is hunting practice and can be very rough. A litter of 6 week old kittens can appear to be ripping each other apart. It can be very difficult to differentiate play from true aggression.
> 
> Either
> ...


Thank you for that information!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Ive been experiencing the same problem with my cat & dog,we rescued a stray cat a few weeks ago & he came to live with us,he settled in fine & everything was okay for a couple days untill George (cat) started hunting down the dog (especially upstairs)and attacking him!!

I asked for help on here & got some great advice...the first is to seperate your dog & cat totally (getting a crate would be ideal but you've probably got one already with your pup been a baby ) & only let the dog out when the cat isnt around which is what i do but i use a baby gate & lock doggy in the kitchen

Also playing with Darcy when ur puppy is crated near the crate may be a good idea as she can see the puppy but with you playing with her & feeding her yummy treats (but only when darcy isnt focusing on the pup),your diverting her attention.

After doing this for quite a while (i'm still at it.....its been 3 weeks & still going strong)hopefully darcy will get used to the puppy & not attack it.

Please dont expect a "quick fix" as there isnt one but with time & effort they may be able to get along just like my cat & dog will do some day.

I'm seeing results daily...slight ones but there still results nontheless so please keep at it instead of rehoming darcy.My dog (bubba) just knows now to keep away from George as he now knows whos the boss & just wants to live in a happy settled pack.

Darcy will be feeling very peed off & vunerable now so just keep giving her lots of attention.

Hope this helps you a little


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure how far you have got with your crate training or how its going so Ill start virtually from scratch.

Just put a really comfy bed in there, sometimes an old t-shirt or jumper you have worn on his bed can help too as your smell can calm and re-assure them. Puppies usually sleep touching or on top of each other in the litter so often a largish soft toy or several small ones to mimic a mum or litter mate to cuddle up too can help too. Giving pup favourite chews, puppy Kongs stuffed with goodies and the treat toys you can fill with kibble and set to distribute a piecce here and there as they play can also help. if you leave them in the crate anytime a radio on a talking station can help too, normally I also reccomend DAP dog appeasing pheromone diffuser now called Adaptil, it works like a plug in air freshener but emits an artificial version of the pheromone mum emits to calm and soothe the pups. That often helps calm and soothe pups in their new home, available from vets and pets at home its usually cheaper on line Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic is one place I get mine.
Also they do one Called Feliway which is the same sort of thing only its for cats to calm and soothe them. It might even be worth considering getting one for the cat too and have it going it might help with the cats acceptance especially if he associates the effects of soothing and calmess with the pup.

Make sure you feed all pups meals in there too, as it makes another good positive association with the crate.

You need to just set up the crate and leave it open. Encourage pup going in there by making it a game. Throw random favourite treats in there to get him running in and out, you can also throw in a favourite toy for him to retrieve.
Hiding tasty and smelly treats in the corners and under the corners of the bed can help too it encourages them to go in and hunt about.

Next step is to see if you can get him to settle in there with a Kong or a treat toy or a chew, best time is after a play or some training when he is tired and got rid of excess energy and more likely to settle. If/when he settles in there with his goody, then just walk up push the door too, for a minute or two at first, and then equally with not fuss walk up and open it saying nothing. The idea is you must open it before he panics or gets stressed
(some do at first) As he gets better and relaxes for longer you can leave him longer with it pushed too, until you can lock it properly. You must give him something nice every time he goes in there, even if its for a couple of minutes give him a treat. Once he is fully happy in there are relaxed with it locked for a decent amount of time then you can start doing your introductions with the cat as I explained in the previous post.


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't really have any practical advice but wanted to wish you luck. Integrating a dog is eventually on the cards for us so to read as many experiences as possible is great and its good to be prepared.
I notice you already have a Chihuahua? (Chloe), how does Darcy get along with her? I'm sure it will just take time. You have been given some fantastic tips already and I'm sure it'll be fair game when Dexter gets a little bigger


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

McSquirtle said:


> I don't really have any practical advice but wanted to wish you luck. Integrating a dog is eventually on the cards for us so to read as many experiences as possible is great and its good to be prepared.
> I notice you already have a Chihuahua? (Chloe), how does Darcy get along with her? I'm sure it will just take time. You have been given some fantastic tips already and I'm sure it'll be fair game when Dexter gets a little bigger


Darcy LOVES Chloe. 
Here's a picture:









And thank you


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous picture! 

Darcy is clearly not a dog hating cat, so i'm sure if you can follow the advice given, Darcy will come around to the idea of a new member of the family. I expect he's just feeling a bit insecure right now.


----------

